# S7 USB Adapter ist was für eine CP Karte?



## Steve38 (19 August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab eine Frage zu meinen USB Adapter.

Die Firma Danfoss sagt mir das ich meine FU´s mit folgenden Siemens-Karten nutzen kann:

Die folgenden Karten der Master-Klasse 2 werden gegenwärtig von Siemens unterstützt:
• CP 5411
• CP 5511
• CP 5512
• CP 5611
• CP 5613
• CP 5614
(Zu aktuell unterstützten Karten für PCs ebenfalls die Siemens-Website konsultieren.)

Wozu gehört denn nun mein USB Adapter? Oder gehört Dieser überhaupt nicht zu den Karten und ich müsste wirklich eine PCMCIA-Karten verwenden?

Gruss
Steve


----------



## JesperMP (19 August 2010)

Was willst du eigentlich mit diese Konstellation ?
Soll dein PC Profibus master sein ?
Wenn ja, dann ist ein PC Adapter USB nicht ausreichend.
Ein CP5721 (auch USB) sollte ausreichend sein.
Aber meiner Meinung nach, soll man für ein feste Installation einer von die "PC-Interne" Adapter verwenden. Wie CP5611 (PCI) oder CP5621 (PCI express).

Wenn es nur um das Parametrieren oder Fehlersuchen bei den FU handelt, dann _glaube_ ich nicht das dies über Profibus geht für Danfoss FU's. (bin aber nicht 100% sicher)


----------



## Steve38 (19 August 2010)

Morgen,

genau es soll nur zur Parametrierung sein.
Die restlichen Daten bekommt der FU so oder so über den DP-Masterbus der 315 2DP.


----------



## JesperMP (19 August 2010)

Geht das mit Danfoss FU's ?
Ansteuerung über Profibus sicherlich ja, aber Parametrierung ?


----------



## Steve38 (19 August 2010)

Ist jetzt ganz neu. Schick dir mal den Auszug aus dem Handbuch.
Seite 26

http://danfoss.ipapercms.dk/Drives/DD/DE/Software/MCT10Handbuch/


Brauchst du aber unbedingt die neue MCT Software.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 August 2010)

Hallo,

Danfoss und Profibus hatten hatten wir schon wieder, einfach mal
hier im Forum nach "danfoss profibus" suchen.

z.B.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24711

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=25930


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 August 2010)

Steve38 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab eine Frage zu meinen USB Adapter.
> 
> ...



Welcher USB-Adapter ist es denn? Welche Bestellnummer hat er denn?


----------



## Astralavista (19 August 2010)

Mit dem Accon Netlink-Pro funzt das auch! 8)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 August 2010)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Mit dem Accon Netlink-Pro funzt das auch! 8)



... und dem ACCON-NetLink USB und mit den compact-Version selbstverständlich auch.


----------

